# Venom labs



## ebraun100 (Jan 27, 2017)

New member, was just wondering if anyone could give a review on venom labs. How reliable they are etc. label says based out of omaha..


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 27, 2017)

Never heard of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2017)

Why the **** would you put where you are from on a bottle of your illegal steroids?


----------



## Staley40 (Jan 27, 2017)

I was thinking the same..


----------



## stonetag (Jan 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why the **** would you put where you are from on a bottle of your illegal steroids?


 Hahaha. " Come buy smack from me, I live at 123 Dumbass street"


----------



## automatondan (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome to the UG! Haha


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why the **** would you put where you are from on a bottle of your illegal steroids?


If I ran a ugl, I'd use a fake address halfway across the country. Juss sayinn...


----------



## mickems (Jan 27, 2017)

They're actually in last month's issue of Consumer Reports. You should check them out.


----------



## ebraun100 (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks mickems.


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 29, 2017)

Somebody already posted something about this lab if I'm not mistaken


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

Great 1st/2nd post btw to brother....

Maybe make an intro get a feel for the community as it is a source free board. Where ever they are selling Venom Gear from Omaha why dont u go there and ask whats up or better get steroid-ology...im sure thy will help u much more esp when your first post is a source check!

wtf puts made in Omaha on the illegal drugs they r selling. i think this goes down as the stupidest sh8t i heard all week. NO OFFENSE OP...but c;mon!


----------

